# ICE's Attempt at Boosting Morale?



## Brill (Oct 21, 2015)

This is one way to do it!

Report: ICE supervisor threw sex parties with wife

ICE supervisor investigated for sex party allegations


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 21, 2015)

I wonder if it worked...


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 21, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> I wonder if it worked...



Depends on if the wife was hot or not.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 21, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Depends on if the wife was hot or not.


Was just ready to ask if the wife was hot.
But he may be ghey which would negate a hot wife.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 21, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Was just ready to ask if the wife was hot.
> But he may be ghey which would negate a hot wife.



If he's got a case of teh ghey, that just means he doesn't feel the least bit awkward in sharing his smoking hot "beard" with his cohorts in an effort to foster workplace camaraderie.  If anything, he gets an eyeful while she earns the rent money.


----------

